# Sikh Religion Is Not A Separate Community



## Archived_Member16 (May 1, 2010)

*Sikh Religion is not a Separate Community*
JAGMOHAN SINGH

    　
Punjabnewsline -Saturday, 01 May 2010

    　
AMRITSAR: Sikhs religion is not a separate community as it was a part of Hinduism says president of SAD (Master Tara Singh) Rashpal Singh.


Addressing the press conference here on Friday, octogenarian Rashpal Singh who is president of his party for the last three decades said, "It would be wrong to say that Sikh community was not the part of Hindu religion; since our ancestors were basically Hindu and after being inspired from Sikh religion they adopted Sikh religion with letter and sprit.

Launching scathing attack on Sikh religious leader who were describing the Sikh religion as separate community, he said that this act would stop large number of people from Hindu community to remain in Sikh fold.

Negating the stand of Akal Takht which number of times had described the Sikh religion as separate community, he said that number of times jatehdar Akal Takht had took wrong decisions which costs heavy to community and discourage the people of other community to come in Sikh fold.

Decrying the stand of SGPC which demanding to snatch the right of non Sikhs to voting right in SGPC election, he said that it was a communal thought.

Rashpal Singh said that non Sikhs should be extended full right to caste their vote in SGPC election so that maximum people from other community could join and follow the Sikh religion.

Singh said that SGPC vehemently discouraging the non Sikhs to adopt Sikh religion and this act of SGPC was not good enough.

Singh said," If we peep into our past, out forefathers were Hindu and during freedom struggle of Indian nation, each Hindu family had preferred to choose their one son to adopt Sikh religion thus it was the main reason today we can find Sikhs in huge number all over the world even every nook and corner".

Commenting on Nanakshahi calendar (separate Sikh calendar) Singh said that it was a vicious attempt to keep the Hindu people away from Sikh religion. After the formation of Nanakshahi calendar, Hindus in large number stopped to visit the Sikh shrines to observe religious days even avoid coming in routine matter.

"Our ten Sikh masters, even the founder of Sikhism and first Sikh master Guru Nanak Dev also talked about the Bikrami calendar in his discourses and none of the Guru hinted about the Nanakshahi calendar", said that Nanakshahi calendar was the brain child of political peoples.

The message of Sikh masters and Sikh community was to spread peace and to talk about God but not to keep the people of other community away, he quipped.    　

source: http://www.punjabnewsline.com/content/view/25553/38/


----------



## roab1 (May 1, 2010)

What about those sikhs whose ancestors were not hindus? :blinkingmunda: Bhai Mardana was a Muslim and did not convert to Sikhism all his life. His verse is in Guru Granth Sahib.

Did Guru Gobind Singh who founded Khalsa give leadership role to Non-Baptised Sikhs or 'Hindus'?? Were it not 'Hindu' Kings who betrayed and attacked him before Mughals? Where is the guarantee that offsprings of those 'Hindus' will not do mischief again??


----------



## spnadmin (May 1, 2010)

I saw this article in the Google alerts I subscribe to to stay on top of things and find content for the forum. It has been floating to the top of the Google alerts for a few days. I have read it every day, and have struggled with the decision to post it or not to post it. My problem has been from Day 1 that Rashpal Singh ji is not making any sense. He contradicts himself at every turn, and probably doesn't realize it. So although it sounds good, wonderful in fact, to say the Sikhi is not a separate community, when we take a second, third and fourth look at what he is actually saying, and what his diagnosis amounts to, it makes me want to pull my hair out.


----------



## roab1 (May 1, 2010)

Actually Sikhs are not seperate from anyone. Time and again Guru Granth Sahib stresses that all living beings come from one source and are same. Sikhs are part of the whole world community. We are part of sarbat (whole people of earth). We ask for Sarbat da Bhalla (welfare for whole world) because we are part of it and can flourish only if all flourish.


----------



## Roop Kaur (May 1, 2010)

Sat Sri Akal fellow SPN'ers!

I don't know who this fella, but still, I find it quite 'annoying' I guess that Sikhi is time and time again not recognized as being a community of its own. 

"It would be wrong to say that Sikh community was not the part of Hindu religion; since our ancestors were basically Hindu and after being inspired from Sikh religion they adopted Sikh religion with letter and sprit." - What about our non-Indian background Sikh brothers and sisters? Since their ancestors were probably not 'Hindu', would they not be a part of this so called 'community'? How annoying !! 

Also, I don't agree with what he's saying when he says "our ancestors were basically Hindu" ... I've read and heard that many Sikhs actually have Muslim ancestors... It's quite reasonable to assume given the dominance of Islam in India over the centuries right?

I might be blabbering on, for that I apologise. 

Gurfateh!


----------



## spnadmin (May 1, 2010)

Roop Kaur ji

You are right. Sikhs are not separate from anyone. You are looking at the question in its spiritual sense. But Rashpal Singh was approaching this from a different angle. For example, he was saying that the Nanakashai calendar was designed to reject Hindus and separate Sikhs from Hindus. He outright said that the Nanakashai calendar was the result of a plot. The alternative is the Vikrami calendar. This with many other themes of this past year seem to say that Sikhs should not divorce themselves from other communities. But the alternative is what? The alternative is to blend Sikhism with sanatan elements that do not have the best interests of Sikhism in mind.  The alternative is to erase the Sikh identity. Well some say that is a good thing. Does Rashpal Singh realize what he saying? I don't see how it can be good.


----------



## ac_marshall (May 2, 2010)

Going by this logic, all Christians are jews.


----------



## Gora_pakora (May 8, 2010)

ac_marshall said:


> Going by this logic, all Christians are jews.


 
Even that comment is not true, as not all christians are from the middle east. i.e Ireland, Mexico.


----------



## spnadmin (May 8, 2010)

Gora_pakora ji

Neither are all Jews from the Middle East: they are in Argentina, Hong King, US, France, etc.

ac_carroll ji was making a different point. Though maybe you were making a joke and I did not get it.


----------



## Astroboy (May 8, 2010)

Says Kabeer, this is what I  say: *in Ang 1136 (M.5)*

<table cellspacing="5"><tbody><tr><td>ਭੈਰਉ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
भैरउ महला ५ ॥ 
Bẖairo mėhlā 5. 
Bhairao, Fifth Mehl: 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਵਰਤ  ਨ  ਰਹਉ  ਨ  ਮਹ  ਰਮਦਾਨਾ  ॥ 
वरत न रहउ न मह रमदाना ॥ 
varaṯ na raha▫o na mah ramḏānā. 
I do not keep fasts, nor  do I observe the month of Ramadaan. 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਤਿਸੁ  ਸੇਵੀ  ਜੋ  ਰਖੈ  ਨਿਦਾਨਾ  ॥੧॥ 
तिसु सेवी जो रखै निदाना ॥१॥ 
Ŧis sevī jo rakẖai niḏānā. ||1|| 
I serve only the One, who  will protect me in the end. ||1|| 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਏਕੁ  ਗੁਸਾਈ  ਅਲਹੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ॥ 
एकु गुसाई अलहु मेरा ॥ 
Ėk gusā▫ī alhu merā. 
The One Lord, the Lord of  the World, is my God Allah. 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਹਿੰਦੂ  ਤੁਰਕ  ਦੁਹਾਂ  ਨੇਬੇਰਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
हिंदू तुरक दुहां नेबेरा ॥१॥ रहाउ  ॥ 
Hinḏū ṯurak ḏuhāŉ neberā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
He administers justice to  both Hindus and Muslims. ||1||Pause|| 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਹਜ  ਕਾਬੈ  ਜਾਉ  ਨ  ਤੀਰਥ  ਪੂਜਾ  ॥ 
हज काबै जाउ न तीरथ पूजा ॥ 
Haj kābai jā▫o na ṯirath pūjā. 
I do not make pilgrimages  to Mecca, nor do I worship at Hindu sacred shrines. 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਏਕੋ  ਸੇਵੀ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਦੂਜਾ  ॥੨॥ 
एको सेवी अवरु न दूजा ॥२॥ 
Ėko sevī avar na ḏūjā. ||2|| 
I serve the One Lord, and  not any other. ||2|| 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਪੂਜਾ  ਕਰਉ  ਨ  ਨਿਵਾਜ  ਗੁਜਾਰਉ  ॥ 
पूजा करउ न निवाज गुजारउ ॥ 
Pūjā kara▫o na nivāj gujāra▫o. 
I do not perform Hindu  worship services, nor do I offer the Muslim prayers. 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਏਕ  ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ  ਲੇ  ਰਿਦੈ  ਨਮਸਕਾਰਉ  ॥੩॥ 
एक निरंकार ले रिदै नमसकारउ ॥३॥ 
Ėk nirankār le riḏai namaskāra▫o. ||3|| 
I have taken the One  Formless Lord into my heart; I humbly worship Him there. ||3|| 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਨਾ  ਹਮ  ਹਿੰਦੂ  ਨ  ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨ  ॥ 
ना हम हिंदू न मुसलमान ॥ 
Nā ham hinḏū na musalmān. 
I am not a Hindu, nor am I  a Muslim. 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਅਲਹ  ਰਾਮ  ਕੇ  ਪਿੰਡੁ  ਪਰਾਨ  ॥੪॥ 
अलह राम के पिंडु परान ॥४॥ 
Alah rām ke pind parān. ||4|| 
My body and breath of life  belong to Allah - to Raam - the God of both. ||4|| 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਕਹੁ  ਕਬੀਰ  ਇਹੁ  ਕੀਆ  ਵਖਾਨਾ  ॥ 
कहु कबीर इहु कीआ वखाना ॥ 
Kaho Kabīr ih kī▫ā vakẖānā. 
Says Kabeer, this is what I  say: 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਗੁਰ  ਪੀਰ   ਮਿਲਿ  ਖੁਦਿ  ਖਸਮੁ  ਪਛਾਨਾ  ॥੫॥੩॥ 
गुर पीर मिलि खुदि खसमु पछाना  ॥५॥३॥ 
Gur pīr mil kẖuḏ kẖasam pacẖẖānā. ||5||3|| 
meeting with the Guru, my  Spiritual Teacher, I realize God, my Lord and Master. ||5||3|| 
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## dalbirk (May 8, 2010)

PS Badal has some competition at last . Someone else has taken clue from his actions & started pandering to RSS(BJP ) by literally begging for leftovers .


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 9, 2010)

namjap said:


> Says Kabeer, this is what I  say: *in Ang 1136 (M.5)*
> 
> <table cellspacing="5"><tbody><tr><td>ਭੈਰਉ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥
> भैरउ महला ५ ॥
> ...



The trouble is that these "politicians"  ( and almost ALL other Sikhs as well ) NEVER...EVER..READ GURBANI. To them SGGS is just for Matha teking and keeping in a gurdwara only. Heaven forbid they take even a peek at it once a while..or listen to some good kathawachak explain its meanings...or read a good teeka like that of Prof Sahib Singh, Harbans Singh daobiah, Bhai Vir Singh, Faridkotee teeka....etc etc. Gone Case people...these...carrying Lamps to light the way..but keeping their eyes tightly closed...No one can help them...

2. IF one is a "Hindu" just becasue ones parents were Hindus ?? No wonder so many "SIKHS" claim they are good sikhs simply because they were born to sikh parents...in that case ALL the Gora Sikhs in the WEST are "Christians"..becasue they were born into christian homes...what convulted logic is this ??? utter stupidity..even for  a politician...who is probably senile due to his advanced stage but still wants some free publicity..similar to those cam*****s on Utube.


----------

